# Other Animals > Other Pets >  My critters **PIC HEAVY**

## ViciousAlice

O.K. so this may cause picture induced comas... or even maybe seizures of cuteness LOL we will start off with the fuzzies....

First is Codie, He is a 2 and a half year old Shiba Inu. 


My room mates cockapoo Hakkai, he is almost 11 months old.

Next is my 3 year old kitty Luna I believe she is known as a calico mix


Then we have the sweet ratties
Marron cream standard ear

Misa- siamese dumbo ear

Mariko- siamese dumbo ear

Suzaku- black hooded Sphinx dumbo ear

Nana- cream ruby eye standard ear

Boton- Blue standard ear 

Muraki- Albino standard ear

Near- Blue Self standard ear

Akito- black capped dumbo ear 

Latte-Mink Merle standard ear

Kurt (Kurtis)-Blue Dumbo ear


Akito, Latte, and Mariko all belong to me, the rest belong to my room mate.

Thats it for the fuzzies, Next post will be the Reptiles.

----------


## scribbles

Welcome to the forum.  :Smile:

----------


## ViciousAlice

Next we have the Lizards, 

Charmander- he will be 2 in October along with his wife Luci, He was sold to me as just a red beardie, he wasn't expected to get as bright as he did apparently. The pet store owner who sold him to me for $30 said that he was kicking himself in the pants for letting that one go LOL >=) Lucky me. He is such a sweet thing.


Luci- she was purchased at the march 2009 stl reptile show from a breeder, she is a sandfire/snow and a voracious eater.

Pandora- almost a year old, and a little smaller than I was hoping, she was purchased from Daichu dragons, and is a Translucent, her exact genetics escape me at the moment, I do have it written down somewhere LOL. and I dont have a recent picture of her as she is living with a friend of mine atm (getting her back in July  :Big Grin: )
 

None of my Leopard Geckos have names unfortunately.... I don't think I'm as into them as I thought I would be when I got them :/ so I will be taking them to the June reptile show to find them new homes, well that is the ones that my friends don't take. which will probably be the jungle, the nova and the enigma

Jungle 
Blizzard 
Hypo Tangerine Carrot Tail 
Nova 
Enigma Het Bell

----------


## scribbles

Very nice leos. I have two high-yellow lavendar leos.

----------


## Jace

Wow-I love your animals!  Your dumbo ear rats are so cute-remind me of mine that have since passed away.  Too bad I didn't live closer...I would definitely snag that Jungle leo off of you.  Thanks for sharing your photos.

----------


## Skulldroog

Very nice looking beardies. I'm jealous.

----------


## ViciousAlice

Haha thanks, if you like those beardies you should see the 4 babies I have left from the pairing of the two, I'll get some pics up later tomorrow,

----------


## Ebony

Wow! you certainly must be busy. They are all very cool. I love Rats. I had a pet Rat. They are awesome pets. Very intelligent. :Frog Smile:

----------


## Deku

Man, you have a lot of rats. Its Rat-tastic. XD Sorry I had to use that pun. But geez, is that like a clan of rats or colony? xD Also nice beardies! love charmander! Has some nice color to it.

----------


## ViciousAlice

yeah we have a few rats, I believe they call it a Mischief of rats lol which I think is kinda cute. the beardies are pretty much awesome. they make some super nice babies.

 I am working on my soon to be frog viv. I already have the false bottom down and trying to decide on what to put between the mesh and the soil. just to try to keep it from falling through.

----------


## Deku

> yeah we have a few rats, I believe they call it a Mischief of rats lol which I think is kinda cute. the beardies are pretty much awesome. they make some super nice babies.
> 
>  I am working on my soon to be frog viv. I already have the false bottom down and trying to decide on what to put between the mesh and the soil. just to try to keep it from falling through.


Hmmm. You could make deep layers of mesh.

----------


## Kurt

or use sphagnum. Plants will grow in it.

----------


## ViciousAlice

I think I'll go ahead and try the sphagnum, I'll also take some pics to show you guys.

----------


## Hylahouse

very cute littly rats I allways wanted one but I don't hav room with the geckos,tree frogs,and my beardie.

nice colors on your beardies. I would be kicking myself  if I was that guy too.

----------


## Eel Noob

Impressive animals


Love the Shiba inu, how are they like? I want either one of those or a Basenji.

----------


## ViciousAlice

I love my Shiba Inu, He is one of the best things that has ever happened in my life, second only to meeting my fiance' lol. As far as choosing between the shiba and the basenji, I suppose it is going to come down to how you feel about shedding... Shiba Inu are notorious for shedding, but as far as personality, basenji and shibas are almost identical, they are the same size usually hitting 14-16 inches and weighing 19-25 lbs, both are hunting breeds so both will need about the same exercise. Neither dog are big barkers, shibas pretty much scream, or in my dog he likes to do this weird howl bark thing sometimes, and the Basenji obviously yodel due to an oddly shaped larynx. So, I suppose it is all going to come down to which you decide you like better,

----------


## spooky

Your Siamese dumbo rat is beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeautiful!!!
I have 2 striped roan boys, one dumbo and one top eared. Think I'm going to start a thread for them  :Big Grin: 
They deserve to be shown off!!!!
Rats rule!!!

----------


## ViciousAlice

I would love to see your boys! Rats do rule, we have 6 little baby rats right now. They are soooo cute and soft LOL I'll post pics when I get time, I just took a bunch for their adopters. They turned out great, so I need to share with everyone LOL.

----------

